
Obama's Birth Certificate PDF: The Hacker Factor's Analysis - brudgers
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/428-After-Birth.html
======
muhfuhkuh
Look, if he's such a disruptive guy that you want to pin the country's faults
on him, wouldn't it just be easier to catch him having sex with another woman,
grilling him to get him to lie, and then impeaching him about the lie about
having extramarital sex? I do recall that almost working once before.

------
sebkomianos
"The media is hyperfocusing on bubblegum stories so that we won't notice what
congress is doing."

Nuff said.

